# HD Channel Compare - Dish



## bs0 (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi All,

Just got a new 55" sony a2000 with vip622 platinum hd package. Can anyone tell me some examples (in their experience or as 'common knowledge' of what some of the better HD channels are what some of the worse/not as good HD channels are? I am just trying to get a handle on my TV and if i like it or not (mite be a bit big for my room). So, i would like to compare the spectrum of the channels.

thanks.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

content or visuals?


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm thinking he wants visuals


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

He is asking the same thing on sd in anther thread.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

For visuals, check out equator, nat'l geographic hd, discover hd. Also check out football on espnhd - you get to see the whole field on wide shots and can still see the ball!!!

For content, my husband loves the monster channel. Nothing like Godzilla presented in its original format!:lol:


----------



## Jolard (Feb 14, 2006)

HDNET always surprises me, and sometimes concerts on Rave are incredible. But I also agree with Discovery HD and Equator, although it really depends on the source material. 

HGTV and Food TV look pretty good too, sometimes it looks like you could just reach out and touch the picture.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Hard to believe you'd find a 55" too big unless you're either sitting closer than say 8' from it or if you find that no matter how many HD channels there are, you're still watching tons of channels/programs that arent in HD and wont be for some time to come. That might outweigh watching the token ballgame, concert, nature type show in HD and appreciating how big the screen is for those things

But's thats just my opinion after having a 55" HDTV originally 6 years ago and now for the last couple years using a FP and a 100" screen. 

I realize though of course theres some people who have a 42" HDTV, sit 12' from it and think their experience is about as good as it gets. Which is fine.. diff strokes for diff folks.


----------



## bs0 (Feb 23, 2006)

thanks for the replies - i was after visual PQ....the reason i am swaying is that we don't have a lot of room and so i am sitting 7.5 feet from the screen...i am wondering if i should go down to a 50" or even change to something like the 60U panasonic plasma in 50" to reduce the amount it sticks out from the wall...


----------



## GatorDave (Aug 28, 2006)

A second vote for Rave. Some of those performances look absolutely incredible.


----------



## Ozone (Sep 10, 2006)

Check out a college or pro football game on ESPN HD

Discovery HD also has some great visual content, Sunrise Earth in particular.

Get Out (on HDNet, I think) is also a hoot to show to your buddies:lol:


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

RAVE, Discovery HD, National Geographic HD, NETHD, Showtime, HBO, & Starz.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

I used Rave to demo my Sony 50" A2000 and 5.1 sound setup to a musician friend this weekend. He left with drool hanging off of his chin.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

> Get Out (on HDNet, I think) is also a hoot to show to your buddies


I'd give that country girl Lindsey a piece!


----------



## Jolard (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh yes. Lindsey and the girls on HDNET's Get Out!! 

Just look at all the gorgeous (cough) places they go, and the incredible (cough) things they do. It is so educational


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Jolard said:


> Oh yes. Lindsey and the girls on HDNET's Get Out!!
> 
> Just look at all the gorgeous (cough) places they go, and the incredible (cough) things they do. It is so educational


Jolard,

I hope you turned you head before you coughed :lol: .

John


----------



## mxd (Jan 17, 2006)

If you can get OTA, HD is MUCH better.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Jolard said:


> Oh yes. Lindsey and the girls on HDNET's Get Out!!
> 
> Just look at all the gorgeous (cough) places they go, and the incredible (cough) things they do. It is so educational


Hey, don't forget Bikini Destinations, there are really some qorgeous places to go on there! :heart:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bs0 said:


> thanks for the replies - i was after visual PQ....the reason i am swaying is that we don't have a lot of room and so i am sitting 7.5 feet from the screen...i am wondering if i should go down to a 50" or even change to something like the 60U panasonic plasma in 50" to reduce the amount it sticks out from the wall...


If your pushing the size limit (and you've blown past it nicely at 7.5'), I'd recommend that you watch sports coverage. That's what is going to make you queasy. If you don't blow chips from an in-vehicle camera on ESPN SD, you'll probably survive. HD isn't nearly as hard to handle as SD when the screen is too large as the scaling artifacts will drive you crazy even if you don't hurl with motion sickness.

For best static picture I'd suggest Equator HD or Gallery HD. Even though they are HD Lite, they offer some breathtaking visuals. For highly animated content, I'd suggest ESPN HD and Rush HD.

As a final proof that the TV isn't too large, watch an entire movie on TNT-HD in a dark room. If you don't pass out from bad PQ, you're good to go.

I'd be looking at a 40-45" flat panel or the 50" A2000.


----------



## Ozone (Sep 10, 2006)

fsquid said:


> I'd give that country girl Lindsey a piece!


Lindsey is also one of the suitcase chicks on Deal or No Deal....not in HD though unfortunately.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

Ozone said:


> Lindsey is also one of the suitcase chicks on Deal or No Deal....not in HD though unfortunately.


I know, I keep telling my baby daughter that she is going to be her new stepmom. My wife doesn't like that though!


----------

